# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  20 сентября 2012 ► PLACEBO, Киев, Дворец спорта >>>  БИЛЕТЫ + АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР!

## d_night

Культовые музыканты, идолы альтернативного рока британцы PLACEBO едут в Киев!

После шикарного тура “Battle For The Sun Since” группа с новыми силами отправляются в новое турне.



Созданная в 1994 году,  группа PLACEBO сейчас – это неизменные Брайан Молко (Brian Molko), Стефан Олдсдал (Stefan Olsdal) и присоединившийся в 2008 году барабанщик Стив Форрест (Steve Forrest). Они известны и любимы благодаря таким хитам, как “Every You Every Me”, “Pure Morning”, “Meds” and “Bright Lights”. Их стиль значительно изменился со времен первого альбома, в те времена он отличался сырыми гитарными рифами и довольно лаконичными аранжировками, позднее саунд стал более разнообразным и отполированным – добавились эксперименты с синтезаторами, а также с более углубленными формами звучания. 
Placebo узнаваем во всем мире благодаря своей мрачной лирике, мощной импрессии на концертах, а также благодаря незабываемому тембру голоса Брайана Молко. В настоящий момент группа находится в студии, записывая седьмой по счету альбом, где формируется очередной этап развития музыки Placebo. И, возможно, на концерте во Дворце Спорта 20 сентября мы услышим новые  виртуозные исследования Брайана Молко и друзей своей темной стороны личности, а также старые, проверенные временем, любимые хиты.
____________________________________

*БИЛЕТЫ:* 



◦ FAN 1  -	*480.00* грн.	
◦ FAN 2  -	*350.00* грн.

◦ Сектор А  -	*450.00 - 500.00* грн.
◦ Сектор Б  - 	*450.00 - 500.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 1  -	*450.00 - 500.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 2  -	*450.00 - 500.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 3  -	*350.00 - 450.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 4  -	*300.00 - 400.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 5  -	*300.00 - 400.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 6  -	*350.00 - 450.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 7  -	*600.00* грн.
◦ Сектор 8  -	*450.00 - 500.00* грн.

_(За каждый билет взимается комиссия в размере 10 грн.)_
____________________________________

*ОРГАНИЗОВАН АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР!*

Стоимость проезда: 

*270 грн.* _(Одесса - Киев, Дворец спорта - Одесса)_

Отправление из Одессы: 20 сентября, 09:00, Ж/д Вокзал, Итальянский б-р. 6 
Прибытие в Киев: 20 сентября, 16:00 - 17:00, Киев, Дворец спорта
Отправление из Киева: 21 сентября , 0:00, Киев, Дворец спорта
Прибытие в Одессу: 21 сентября, 6:30 - 7:00, Ж/д Вокзал
_________________________________________

Мы на >>>  forum.od.ua

"Фотоцентр" 
ул. Старопортофранковская, 83 
тел.: (048) 770-54-01
e-mail: [email protected]
тел. моб.: (093) 774 4302, (067) 136 1880
Skype: dumac_z 
ICQ: 633550011

----------


## d_night

Вспомним как это было в 2010 году

----------


## d_night

Осталось ждать 8 дней ...

----------


## d_night

Легендарные рокеры Placebo в лице супер барабанщика Стива Форреста передают привет украинским фанам.

----------

